# I just wanted to brag on my wife and share



## biggdogg (Jul 4, 2016)

My wife has really taken to photography and in my humble opinion, has a rather good eye for it. She has taken some beautiful pictures, but this one that she took over the weekend in Helen is her best by far.


----------



## marknga (Jul 5, 2016)

very nice.


----------



## bear claw (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 5, 2016)

Great shot - she got some skillz!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 5, 2016)

Mighty fine shot!  Hope she will share some more with us!


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 6, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Mighty fine shot!  Hope she will share some more with us!



I'm trying to get her to get on here and share some of her pictures and ask questions. I know she could learn a lot from you guys. She's just bashful...


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 6, 2016)

I like it point of view is good composition looks good lighting is good yeah tell her to post some more I'm enjoying it


----------

